

Ask HN: Podcast Recommendations? - scottjackson

HN,<p>I'm looking for a new podcast/s to listen to. Ideally I'm looking for a smart show covering topics like economics, tech, pop science, trends in new media, pop culture, etc, with the tone of Freakonomics or similar. The kinds of shows I listen to already (and totally recommend people check out): some NPR, The Sound Of Young America, East Meets West. That's the kind of thing I'm going for.<p>If there's a podcast you like listening to and want to tell people about but it doesn't fit the criteria above, don't let me stop you from posting it here. In the event that <i>I</i> don't like it, I'm sure someone else here on HN will.<p>I've gotta go to bed soon, but I'll check back in the morning. Talk amongst yourselves -- I'm pretty boring anyway.<p>Recommend away, HN!
======
coderpourmanger
<http://www.kcrw.com/podcasts> for To The Point, Left Right & Center

<http://wamu.org/help/podcasts/> for Diane Rehm Show, Kojo Nnamdi Show
featuring Tech Tuesday and the Computer Guys

<http://www.npr.org/rss/podcast/podcast_directory.php> Wait Wait Don't Tell
Me, Planet Money, All Songs Considered, Live Concerts

<http://thislife.org> This American Life

<http://www.wnyc.org/podcasting/> Radio Lab, On the Media, Leonard Lopate Show

------
pneill
WNYC's RadioLab - It's this American Life meets Science Friday. Best show on
NPR.

------
ypavan
POPTECH

